# Food for Durand (What you're bringing)



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello all.

Let's just use this thread for people to repsond with what they're bringing to the outing at Durand on Aug. 24/25

We've always seemed to have enough of everything. But maybe you could check here to see what others are bringing first. That way we won't get loaded up with too much of one thing. I don't think it will be a problem but let's give it a try.

I'm looking forward to it. Last years food was INCREDIBLE !!

Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I'll see if I can get the wife to make here venison stew ;p !!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Since I eat all the wild game I get quite quickly and since I haven't gotten any for what seems like a long long time, I will be doing non-game food. 

They have a 4' grill in the kitchen at the club, so I'll be grilling 10lbs of red skinned potatoes, with some onion, and green and red bell peppers. I might toss in some smoked sausage for lubrication if I come up with some. If anyone has venison smoked sausage they'd like to test in this type dish, let me know.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just tried a sample of my first batch of smoked sausage. I personally think it's excellent. If there's any left by the time the outing comes up, I'll bring some along. I doubt that it's going to last that long though.  Maybe next weekend I'll whip up another batch. Gotta plan ahead though, it takes 4 days to do.
I should still have some venison salami by then. I'll bring some of that along too.

Looking forward to it folks ! 

COME ON OUT........ YOU WON'T REGRET IT !


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Ill be bringing venison chili and a venison crock pot roast. Ill also pick-up plates, plastic ware, etc. 

Anyone bringing corn? If not, I can pick-up a couple dozen ears.

Another great feast in the making!!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

mmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i have some pig let in the freezer that i will pull out. hows bbq pork sandwiches sound. i can throw it in the crock pot and it will stay warm all day.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

My mom said something today that she might make elk or venison sloppy joes.


----------

